
Show HN: An Insta/FB/Twtr Marauder's Map. Easy Stories with Google Analytics - GPUboy
https://mystory.photos/
======
GPUboy
Thanks for taking a look, and I appreciate any feedback or feature ideas.

Features: Get the exact location of all traffic(even if they never log in).

Drive ~4x more traffic from users who don't log in and can't access private
stories on other platforms.

Add google analytics tags directly into your story.

Add swipe links from cold start without 10,000 followers.

Easily create and share stories to all platforms, and consolidate your social
traffic into measurable funnels.

Unlimited swipe links out like Linktree, but you get google analytics directly
unlike linktree.

